# Allergy Testing for dogs



## Helen Arnold (Jan 14, 2016)

My poor Ruby has had an allergy to something, she's itchy, flaky and has lots of hot spots poor girl. She hasn't flared up like this in a long while. Anyhow, I've just been to the vets and got 2 shampoos and 2 lots of tablets. It's cost me £104.96!!! I asked about allergy testing and he said there was no point as if it's something like a grass or pollen allergy there's nothing can be done. I'm not sure I'm convinced of this response as it could be something I can control like something in her diet. Has anyone allergy tested their dog, how much did it cost and did the results help you moving forward? The vet said it could be a seasonal thing but it could really be anything causing it. Any feedback appreciated, Ruby is 9 in October and has always had problematic skin, I just wish I could get to the root cause.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

We had our young Staffy girl tested for allergies six weeks ago. She was itchy and biting at herself constantly and my Vet suggested testing.

The test cost £180 and was worth every penny.

The results of Rudi's test showed she was not allergic to anything in her environment, but was reacting to a lot in her diet.

She's allergic to beef, lamb, chicken, turkey, peas, yeast, oats, soya, corn, wheat and very allergic to rice.

We now have her on a fish based kibble and venison based wet food, with none of the above in the composition.

It has taken several weeks, but she has now stopped biting at herself and appears to be back to normal.


----------



## Helen Arnold (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you Sweety. I'm glad you've found out what the problem was and she's now doing well. Wow, she certainly was allergic to a lot! I'm wandering if chicken is the trigger for Ruby as she's had a lot lately (I home cook her meals as she was reacting to kibble).


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Is Ruby insured? Our Insurers covered the cost of Rudi's tests and Vet treatment.

We could never have guessed Rudi was allergic to so many things and, had we not had the test, the poor girl would have been itching indefinitely, as she too was on a diet largely based on chicken and rice.

Once Ruby's medication has finished, could you try feeding her, say fish and potato, and see if her symptoms ease?

My Vet said it is unusual for a dog to react to so many things as Rudi, but some of the most common triggers are chicken, rice and wheat.


----------



## Helen Arnold (Jan 14, 2016)

Unfortunately no. Due to her age and breed and the problems she's had in the past the insurance was getting to a ridiculous amount each month. We can afford to get her tested if it's going to provide some answers but wanted a second opinion to the vets as he didn't seem keen on the idea (but then I guess it would mean we wouldn't need to pay £100 every few months for meds...call me cynical?!)


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, as I say, Rudi's test cost £180.

I'm certain we would have spent way more than that on medications to try and ease the itching.

It's always so much better when you know what you're dealing with. 

I even make my own treats for Rudi, so we can be certain she isn't eating anything that could cause a flare up of her symptoms. It must be maddening for them to be constantly itching.


----------



## Helen Arnold (Jan 14, 2016)

I know I really feel for her. Was it a blood test or a skin test with injections and scrapings your girl had? I know there's different tests and the results aren't always conclusive. I guess the only other route is an elimination diet. Since all my girl eats at the moment is meat and veg, with no grains or wheat, I guess it wouldn't be too difficult to alternate meat and try that way.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

We had Scrumpy Jack tested a few years ago, as he was getting horrific skin and ear infections. They put him under, shaved his side and injected lots of antergens, both environmental and dietary. Turned out he was allergic to every meat apart from turkey, and also dust mites. 

Since then, he's been on an immunotherapy injection once a month and his diet is home cooked turkey mince, rice and veg. He hasn't had a significant skin infection since, but he does still get ear infections due to his abnormally narrow ear canals.

I can't remember how much it cost, only that it was covered by insurance.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Helen Arnold said:


> I know I really feel for her. Was it a blood test or a skin test with injections and scrapings your girl had? I know there's different tests and the results aren't always conclusive. I guess the only other route is an elimination diet. Since all my girl eats at the moment is meat and veg, with no grains or wheat, I guess it wouldn't be too difficult to alternate meat and try that way.


My Vet took a blood sample from Rudi and that went off to the Lab for testing.

They appear to have tested for virtually everything and the result took a week to come back. You then get a copy of the analysis, listing everything tested for and whether there was a negative or positive reaction.


----------



## Helen Arnold (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks kimmikins, positive results for Scrumpy a Jack there then.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Helen Arnold said:


> Thanks kimmikins, positive results for Scrumpy a Jack there then.


It was definitely worth the money. His skin infections used to be so bad that he sometimes couldn't walk far, as the skin around his boy bits would get so inflamed that it would weep and be oozy. He's not had that since the tests


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, you cannot diagnose a food allergy with a blood test. You need an elimination diet to make the diagnosis.

There is a lot of misunderstanding amongst vets about the role of blood testing in food allergies. They can't tell you your dog has a food allergy and they can't you what they're allergic to. Most veterinary dermatologists I've spoken to advise avoiding them altogether, but I understand some people use them successfully.

The labs selling the tests won't tell you that you can diagnose food allergies with their tests (because you can't); they are careful to state that the blood tests are merely to aid in selecting an elimination diet.

You can't conclude what a dog is or isn't allergic to until you've stabilised them on the elimination diet then conducted a dietary challenge with the potential allergen(s).

As for environmental allergens, the blood tests are a bit more reliable (though not failsafe). It's true that you can't do much about allergies to pollen etc, but you can try immunotherapy and generally this would be the only reason for doing the blood tests. If you go ahead with immunotherapy then you can actually do something concrete with the results rather than saying, "OK, so he's allergic to pigweed or whatever, what now?"

I wouldn't bother doing the blood tests for environmental allergens if you don't plan to try immunotherapy though as the information is unlikely to change anything else you do in the management of the condition.


----------



## Helen Arnold (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you Ceiling Kitty, useful information. Things are never straightforward are they? Once she's better due to meds I will start an elimination diet and take it from there I think.


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

One of my bitches is allergic to dust mites and some pollens. She was tested and gets a monthly injection to desensitise her. She is now off all medication and leads a normal life. I do not understand why your vet says there would be no treatment in such a case and I would be inclined to try and find a vet with an interest in allergy treatment. I was told it was not possible to determine food allergies with a blood test though as CK says.


----------

